# my new blue fang!!



## eazy-lee (Jan 19, 2008)

here is my new blue fang its so wicked!!!


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 19, 2008)

That is a nice lookin' T!  Great picture, too


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 19, 2008)

These guys are cool.
I love the colors. Nice picture.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, very nice!  Those are so beautiful


----------



## eazy-lee (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks guys heres some more


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow...that makes me almost want to get a species that is...non arboreal!
 

Stunning little creature...great pics!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## G. pulchra (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice color!  Looks like a great T.


----------



## desertdweller (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW!  Gorgeous.  What sp is it?


----------



## penny'smom (Jan 19, 2008)

So colorful!!!  I think I need to add this one to the wish list.


----------



## dianedfisher (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice photos!  Enjoy her while she's out and about.  I only see mine after a molt when she's hungry and only then if I make her come out for her food.  Your's is stunning.  How big is she?  Di


----------



## Meatloaf (Jan 19, 2008)

really nice, what species is it. really beautifull


----------



## Akitayoji (Jan 19, 2008)

EEEERRRGGG!  This is the next species I will be getting!  Beautiful!

Species: _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ (species name means "blue tooth")


----------



## froggyman (Jan 19, 2008)

how fast is this little beastie?


----------



## Danahan (Jan 19, 2008)

Gorgeous... almost makes me want to go out and get one...


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jan 19, 2008)

froggyman said:


> how fast is this little beastie?


I would say they are pretty fast, alot faster than some of the pokies i have. 
The blue on them, stands out more than the blue on P.metallicas.


----------



## chandlermonster (Jan 19, 2008)

This species is aboreal right?  It's such a looker, you'd think there would be more buzz about this T in the hobby.  Is yours nervous, defensive, or aggressive?  I've never really heard much about this species.


----------



## Sabatta (Jan 20, 2008)

chandlermonster said:


> This species is aboreal right?  It's such a looker, you'd think there would be more buzz about this T in the hobby.  Is yours nervous, defensive, or aggressive?  I've never really heard much about this species.


Unless I am mistaken, I believe they are a beautiful pet hole.  And nervous too, although I have never owned one.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm 99% sure that it's an obligate burrower species like the others in the _ephebopus_ genus.  But, I have been wrong before!  _Ephebopus uatuman_ (emerald skeleton) are gorgeous as well IMO, especially after they molt!  I hear the females dull as they get bigger but the males retain more of the emerald color.  Anyhow, they're cute little guys!!!


----------



## Gesticulator (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. Do they retain their color through adulthood?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 20, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> WOW!  Gorgeous.  What sp is it?


Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## Zman16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that's really cool! I've never seen that species.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 20, 2008)

Gesticulator said:


> Very nice. Do they retain their color through adulthood?


the only thing that stays is the blue on the chelicerae and the yellow rings on the patellas. they become a burgundy brown as they mature..here's a pic of my female...


----------



## eazy-lee (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!  ^^^^^^^^^ im glad adults still look nice!!

does any1 know how big they get?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 20, 2008)

Too bad they do not get larger!  Nice addition!


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 21, 2008)

eazy-lee said:


> thanks everyone!!!  ^^^^^^^^^ im glad adults still look nice!!
> 
> does any1 know how big they get?


I don't think this species gets too big.
My E uatuman matured male at 3 1/2" so I imagine it would be similar for this species as well.
My guess would be the females get to about 5"


----------

